# When will this feeling go away?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

My stomach etc has been an issue for almost a decade but the past two years have been the hardest not only for the physical part but mentally I feel I am so lost. I feel so alone and lonely in life, my relationship.. everything. It's making me so vulnerable that I am searching for things to fill this void and I often feel nothing will ever make me feel ok. What is wrong with me ? Does anyone else feel this way? I'm on an antidepressant but I just don't feel like this life is worth living.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Unfortunately I feel the same way. Suffering both mentally and physically. All the little money I make goes to the doctors and meds. Everything looks so hopeless. The worst thing is I have diseases which are FAR worse than my IBS.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it can be very difficult to carry on when one is ill and especially when there is no current cure for your particular disease(s).

i no longer have the bowel problems but i have a number of chronic painful conditions/diseases. because of all the adhesions in my small intestine (from my hemicolectomy in 2013) my prognosis, as my surgeon told me, is not good. the next time i develop an adhesion related blockage (which is likely), they are not going to operate. they are just going to put me on TPN for the rest of my life ( if they can get another picc line in--my arteries are so scarred that the last one was a three hour battle) and put a tube in my abdomen for venting.

i just try to live in the moment, day-to-day, rather than think too much about my future. when i start to do that, i feel hopeless and overwhelmed. i try to keep busy and not focus on my pain. i meditate. i try to find whatever joy i can in small things like a sunny day, nature, a pleasant smell, etc. and of course my wonderful hubby and my cats







and i keep going because of my family (no kids--just my husband and brother).

i always like to feel that no matter how bad things seem today, that somehow, there is still hope. we never know what the future may hold.

all this is hard. we have to remember to be kind to ourselves. it is good to have each other here on the board to talk to. i do hope you both can somehow, in some way, mange to feel a bit better mentally. wish there was something more that i could say that would help.... i really do feel for you both. take good care.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words Annie.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm in the same boat unfortunately for both of us. No anti depressant has ever helped me, nor any IBS med. No doctor can tell me why I'm in such pain. I put my still-being-here down to dogged persistence and laziness mostly...


----------

